# How much are people paying monthly for ttrs?



## jimiconway (Dec 20, 2017)

I can't decide if I should get a tts or ttrs. Currently dont have any car to part exchange. 
Tts seems like the sensible option but I feel like I would regret it later on! I dont have many bills and salary is about £30k and live at home with parents + no kids.

How are you ttrs owners paying? Large deposit hp, bank loan or pcp


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Buy a Vauxhall Adam. Save your money to buy a house!

Or pay for it with cash. Debt is for mugs!


----------



## jimiconway (Dec 20, 2017)

Ruudfood said:


> Buy a Vauxhall Adam. Save your money to buy a house!
> 
> Or pay for it with cash. Debt is for mugs!


Lol I live in London, not getting a house with my salary.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Check out loans on money supermarket or similar. I've seen good ones at 2.9%

Work out what you can afford for a deposit and how much you can afford a month. Then see what cars are in budget


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

All depends on what you decide to do with it. TTS is great fun with a stage 1 and I can imagine the TTRS being even better with a stage 1. Stage 2 TTS will get you 400hp so is that a good number for you? If not, get the TTRS.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Re-locate to Bradford, buy 3 houses, live in 1 and rent the other 2 out. Buy a new TTRS with the income from the 2 rental properties. Win, win situation AND your parents have their house to themselves!!!!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

If your choice is between the two, the sensible option is the TTS unless you simply must have the 2.5 - but it's a big step up in cost.



Macauley said:


> I'm on a PCP and pay £346/pm with 2k down, modifying the hell out of it and then giving it back or selling on 4 years later.


How does that work when you don't own the car, surely your agreement prohibits mods in any way, let alone tuning it. There was a kerfuffle not long ago with the chap on LivingLifeFast when he modded his M4 while still paying for it.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

powerplay said:


> If your choice is between the two, the sensible option is the TTS unless you simply must have the 2.5 - but it's a big step up in cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The agreement does specifically state you're not to modify. Reversible cosmetic stuff I doubt is an issue. Springs/remaps/exhaust etc is dodgy ground as you're voiding warranty - you're not handing back what the agreement specifies.

No-one cares in reality as what happened to the M4 bloke was unheard of....until then :lol:


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

powerplay said:


> If your choice is between the two, the sensible option is the TTS unless you simply must have the 2.5 - but it's a big step up in cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would most likely sell it privately and pay off the finance like my last one, but I do also have the option to hand it back as long as the car is reverted back to standard. Audi seem pretty relaxed with it


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

phazer said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > If your choice is between the two, the sensible option is the TTS unless you simply must have the 2.5 - but it's a big step up in cost.
> ...


Yeah would revert it all back anyways and I don't push the car to stupid limits so it should be mechanically sound. No warranty left so I haven't got that issue.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Have you test drove them both? In power delivery the RS doesn't feel hugely faster than the S but obviously cause of the engine it gets you there with more drama and noise and then there's the bragging rights of that RS badge

I suppose you need to decide if that is worth the jump up in cost.

In answer to your original question (which everybody seems reluctant to answer) it's too open ended as what people are paying for their S/RS will depend on their deposit and what they bought the car for.

To give you a rough price working off 10% deposit and assuming you get the car used and at an average price, expect an S to be around £350 per month and the RS at around £550-600

If you're wanting to buy new this changes hugely at around £550 for an S and £750-800 on an RS


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Glenc said:


> Have you test drove them both? In power delivery the RS doesn't feel hugely faster than the S but obviously cause of the engine it gets you there with more drama and noise and then there's the bragging rights.
> 
> I suppose you need to decide if that is worth the jump up in cost.
> 
> ...


Over how many months/years???


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

3-4 years, depends on your PCP deal... again too many variables to accurately answer x


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Re-locate to Bradford, buy 3 houses, live in 1 and rent the other 2 out. Buy a new TTRS with the income from the 2 rental properties. Win, win situation AND your parents have their house to themselves!!!!


How long before the car is stolen though


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

jimiconway said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a Vauxhall Adam. Save your money to buy a house!
> ...


The house doesn't have to be in London. You don't even have to live in it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you're in London you don't need a car.. :lol: 
TTS would be my choice, you have no where to use the RS and they are 99.91% the same.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

NP46 said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > Re-locate to Bradford, buy 3 houses, live in 1 and rent the other 2 out. Buy a new TTRS with the income from the 2 rental properties. Win, win situation AND your parents have their house to themselves!!!!
> ...


Ooooooooooooooooowa, that hurts :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> If you're in London you don't need a car.. :lol:
> TTS would be my choice, you have no where to use the RS and they are 99.91% the same.


While I studied in London for 5 years. The public transport was hit and miss.
1. During rush hour there arent enough trains to cover the needs
2. You are a slave of having to go when the last tube closes.
3. Nothing creeped me out more than hanging around tube stations late at night after a late lecture
4. Strikes.... oo the sweet sweet strikes. Explain to your professor why you couldn't make it to class in time because your borough regressed to stone age that day. He doesnt care. He marked you absent.

5. I stressed more whether the tube and buses will work on my exam day than the actual exam.

Every time public transport failed I got robbed in daylight by a taxi driver.

So having even a piece of junk there would have helped me a lot.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I lived in London for 7 years, most of the time a bike was quicker than using the car, but riding a bike is just too dangerous. IMO. I never had to live with the trains, only the tube. Depending on the stop, depends on how bad rush hour is. I never traveled at peak time, either start early (hmmm pass) or start later and left later.

Back to the original question, I wouldn't waste rent on a car to hand it back after whatever term. 
As someone else said. Banger.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

London lol.
Bangernomics is your friend here. Buy a reliable cheap car which won't get nicked and is worry free with regard to where you park it, save and move, and get your own place before it's too late.Never mind a tts, let alone an RS in an overpopulated, overpriced, frenzied place that London is...


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

When I was looking for a TTRS they tried to get me on a PCP for something like £16k deposit and £600+ per month.

Needless to say, I didn't go down the PCP route as it just not for me. Great for some people but not me as I like to own my cars.

It does seem to be crazy looking at a car like the TTS or RS while at home. However, if you want to enjoy a car for a bit why not I'd just get a 6 or 12-month lease on something so you don't tie yourself in 3 or 4 years you can't stay at home forever!


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

My TTRS, new unregistered sat at the dealers was 45k facelift on 20s with metallic paint. Put down a deposit and 350 a month. Will pay off the balloon in next year if I decide to keep the car or go for a low mileage facelift R8 v10 that's a couple of years old.

I live up north, hence my monthly are the same as my mortgage. Probably the only good thing about the north cheap house prices.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

London is a pretty expansive area, so I'd take some comments with a very big pinch of salt... I lived in London (Stratford to be precise) for a couple of years when I worked in the City and zero issues getting around town by car when I used it weekends and evenings. I even used to drive into work on some days - fairly easy run in to Bishopsgate from my flat. In fact, often quicker and easier to take the car than getting on a bus or tube. Not with standing the many negatives of using public transport of course... fine I guess if you don't mind sitting next to people who smell of wee or picking up some bed bugs from a seat, being vomited on, mugged, blown up, etc. I suppose you could get a bike, but then I'd rather walk than do that :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> London is a pretty expansive area, so I'd take some comments with a very big pinch of salt... I lived in London (Stratford to be precise) for a couple of years when I worked in the City and zero issues getting around town by car when I used it weekends and evenings. I even used to drive into work on some days - fairly easy run in to Bishopsgate from my flat. In fact, often quicker and easier to take the car than getting on a bus or tube. Not with standing the many negatives of using public transport of course... fine I guess if you don't mind sitting next to people who smell of wee or picking up some bed bugs from a seat, being vomited on, mugged, blown up, etc. I suppose you could get a bike, but then I'd rather walk than do that :lol:


Do people REALLY vomit on you on public transport around London??


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > London is a pretty expansive area, so I'd take some comments with a very big pinch of salt... I lived in London (Stratford to be precise) for a couple of years when I worked in the City and zero issues getting around town by car when I used it weekends and evenings. I even used to drive into work on some days - fairly easy run in to Bishopsgate from my flat. In fact, often quicker and easier to take the car than getting on a bus or tube. Not with standing the many negatives of using public transport of course... fine I guess if you don't mind sitting next to people who smell of wee or picking up some bed bugs from a seat, being vomited on, mugged, blown up, etc. I suppose you could get a bike, but then I'd rather walk than do that :lol:
> ...


Having commuted in London for over a decade, it depends on which tube.line you get, piccadilly.line smells bad and goes to places like hounslow, terrible experience. The district line.not as busy goes to nice places like Richmond easy commute with a different sort of commuter.

It is all about where you live in London or can afford to live, live somewhere nice and it's great. The other options of a motorbike, pushbike are easily possible.for several months of the year to get around the traffic. Otherwise try and work local.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't know how old you are but use the money to buy a house. Get the "nice" car later.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

get the RS and sleep in it... :lol:


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

You can't drive a house, but you can live in a car.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

AceVentura said:


> You can't drive a house, but you can live in a car.


The advice given in this thread is heading towards a very big compromise that the OP may not appreciate...


----------

